# Saugeye



## weez521 (Oct 21, 2014)

anyone have any info on open water Saugeye fishing at pleasant hill of Charles mill?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yea I’ve been curious George on this topic as well. I know the spillways are good but where does a gentleman even begin on these lakes. Very mysterious lakes in regards of people posting results or programs


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Been wondering the same thing myself will hopefully be spending some time up there very soon. I’ve been studying up hard on navonics. Generally when I fish a new lake I just compare it to the ones I fish and look for similar transitions.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Geez,what are you talking when you say "open water"? Ice out,,spring,summer,fall,winter????? There's so much saugeye info on here IF YOU LOOK. Put saugeye in search bar and read posts on/around same time of yr you're planning to fish. Short answer to your question is vertical jig,swimbait,crankbait,stickkbait,troll with harnesses,troll with cranks. In shallow to mid to deep water.morning,afternoon dusk and twilight.Look for hard bottoms(Or soft) good flats(or steep drops) and points. Oh,and rip rap. That's all there is to it.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son's boss was down at Charles Mill fishing Tuesday at the dam and caught 2 saugeyes on slip bobber and minnows....Rich


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Actually I'm going down there and getting a cabin for the weekend so I'll keep you posted on the fishing. I'm gonna try the spillway Saturday and Sunday....Rich


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

yea YOU should of read up on all the Columbus lake tatics.


----------



## weez521 (Oct 21, 2014)

FlyFishRich said:


> Actually I'm going down there and getting a cabin for the weekend so I'll keep you posted on the fishing. I'm gonna try the spillway Saturday and Sunday....Rich


Awesome thanks for the help


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

The only info I can find about these two lakes came from a hunting pro staff based out of Ashland, Ohio. Inked up outdoors llc. They were in the spillways during the day throwing bobbers with a twister tail a foot below. Maybe try that.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Cajunsaugeye covered it all. What is required is to get out and fish using different tactics and then build on the experience.


----------



## weez521 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just trying to see if there is anything out there that people had had success with. I know to go out and try different stuff


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I always liked the "Should of been here yesterday they were biting on everything story" LOL........Rich


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

theres nothing worse than stewing and stewing over where your going to fish in the morning and then you go there and get skunked, go home and read that the bite was on fire somewhere else.


----------



## JGRobey732 (Jul 29, 2018)

Same exact tactics as walleye. Though I like fishing below the spill way at both. I've caught over 40 saugeye in one day at pleasant hill before...only two were legal keepers. That said I discovered an accidental way to catch the musky coming in to feed below the spillway. Running double jigs. One 1/16 an one 1/8. You want your smaller jig higher or forward. Chartrues head and tail. Standing halfway down the wall. Keep rod tip up. You want the lower jig just gently rolling the rocks. 8lb mono. The more stretch the better. You may snag but the small hooks straighten out. You'll be catching saugeye easily. But be ready because for some reason while people were tossing shiners blue gill sticks and cranes not getting a hit...those musky hit those damn little jigs for me. The fight is on....if you can be patient and let the fish run without too much tension do it. They forget they have that little hook in their mouth and turn back around and run back at ya. This will go on multiple times for like a half hour till they either straighten the hook. Break the line or the fish tires. I've done this year after year now on fathers day. It's a good time. Took my dad down since he didnt believe when I first told him so it kinda become a tradition for him myself and my son now.


----------

